# iptables and comments [SOLVED]

## cwr

I've been trying to use the iptables '-m comment --comment "This is a  comment"'

setup to annotate some iptables rules, but although loading rules with such comments

doesn't give an error, the rules fail (and the comments don't seem to persist).

Comments seem to be part of the standard iptables setup, not xtables-addons,

but I can't find a comment module anywhere in the kernel config file.  Does anyone

know the module's name, or how comments can be installed?

Thanks - WillLast edited by cwr on Tue May 30, 2017 8:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ant P.

It's in the kernel:

```
CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_COMMENT:

Type  : tristate

Prompt: "comment" match support

  Location:

    -> Networking support (NET [=y])

      -> Networking options

        -> Network packet filtering framework (Netfilter) (NETFILTER [=y])

          -> Core Netfilter Configuration

            -> Netfilter Xtables support (required for ip_tables) (NETFILTER_XTABLES [=m])
```

----------

## cwr

Thanks - although iptables work, it looks as if that netfilter section is switched off,

so the option doesn't appear.  I'll take a look at it.

Will

----------

